# dx code subchorionic hemorrhage



## RSTorrez

I think I remember seeing a code for subchorionic hemorrhage, but I can not find it under hemorrhage.  Is there really a code for this and how do I find it.
Thanks.


----------



## SarahJohnson1976

*I am also looking for this code*

I cannot find it but I am not comfortable w/ using 641.8.  Is there any code more specific?


----------



## szrogers

I use 640.8X (other specified hemorrhage in early pregnancy) or 641.8X if not early pregnancy.


----------



## drpremraja

Correct dx code for subchorionic hemorrhage is 656.8X


----------



## daymansmom@yahoo.com

*Amanda i*

656.8x is for subchorionic hematoma not hemorrhage


----------



## 01candis

656.8x -Other specified fetal and placental problems..

In tabular index it includes all listed but not limited to.


----------



## Mary Coleman

airwin@rgsolutions.net said:


> 656.8x is for subchorionic hematoma not hemorrhage



They both are the same.


----------

